# Ink spillings



## Karl (May 10, 2009)

*Fogotten Elegy*

Why, lowered. Earth to sky.
I seat, they fall. Tree loses its leaves.
Carmine rays, flood the darkness.
He arises. Arises to new horizons,
Spreading unwanted hope,
Forgotten memories. My forgotten elegy.

I try, betray. My efforts futile.
Unknown, unveiling his god.
He lives, oblivious of life.
I gaze, pupils twinkles.
Smile.
Steel slews, it dives.

Blood trickles down his fingers,
Agony. A soundless scream bursts.
Down my belt, I walk away.
Silhouette quietuses, dreams? No.

Flowing hair, to the side. The eyes.
Piercing, throb. They torment me.
Harass. Keep, they come at night.
When my eyes, I close, to remember the day.

The day, my elegy shall be sung.
Across the gravestones,
Where bones reside. I shall stand.
Join the dust, I crumble, they plague.



*Untitled Love*

Your whisper echoes,
Muscling in my soul,
Engulfing my heart,
It rushes to heaven.

The Heaven, whose secrets are uttered,
By these exquisite eyes;
Whoever claimed paradise isnt on Earth,
Hasnt aired a glimpse at you.

My delirious mind hovered across the ocean of my imagination,
Witnessing marvels of all devoid universes, figments of my subconscious;
And all these beauties, have yet to near on, with a futile attempt,
To equal your splendour;

In my spirit, the new skylines youve delineated,
Assort the golden floods of your divine,
From the corrupted beats of my bosom,
If only, if only... words were enough...

If only, my soul could word,
The sensations you weave within,
If only, the rhythm that sings,
To each of your sights,
Would cease;

Then the sole desire, of my expiring breath;
To embrace you in my arms;
And let the three words, rustle in your ear,
Uselessly, they betray my feelings;

And until my last smile,
Admiring the windows to your soul,
Maybe shall I pass away,
With a fulfilled heart.            




*Puny Snowflake*

Crystal clear, but not quite.
Minds of children, filled with spite.
Spite that shields them from the Reality,
Of a decaying corpse, on whom a snowflake
Has landed, to perish.

Fall, snowflake. Puny snowflake.
You form in the skies,
To dance your way to paradise.
And illusive promise, a fake.

You pleasure gently, wayward to the ground,
Yet to your melting, and suffering, you are bound.
Too far to see, soon too close to forget,
That the Earth awaits you.

My verses, are filled with distress,
Yet as great minds, with their words, caress,
The most futile of thoughts,
Only to bring them to distraught:

And there is naught but a single Second in a humans life,
That has the quest to announce a good news;
The good news,
Which causes to each of us, an unexplainable fear.



*Beyond The Rainbow*

When atoms form together
We speak of birth

A little child, an angel of the skies
A gullible mind, filled with lies
Host of a frail mentality
Shielded from Reality

We show him the Rainbow
Joy, happiness, and watch him grow
From his delicate sight, we ban all grime
Oblivious of Life, he skips through time

Until he matures.

A large demon, fallen from youth
A wise mind, filled with truth
Host of a rigid mentality
The shield has shattered, unveiling Reality

We help him on the rainbow, curious of beyond
Hatred, despair, and watch him fall, conned
A splatter of black clutters his sight
Too late to step back, he realizes, with fright

When atoms separate
We speak of death



*Mirror to Beauty*

If like a mourning rose,
Your eyes shut on me;
May the rhythm in my heart,
That sings for you,
Silence forever.

If the rustles of my soul,
Murder the smile you force on me,
May I turn deaf, mute and blind:
They cannot clutter my thoughts.

Some want fortune, glory or friendship.
Worship gods, ideas or religions.
All my soul desires is to shape its frame,
On your exquisite self, your sleeping silhouette

The trees imitate your arms,
The sky reflects your eyes,
The wind whispers your voice,
My eyes see nothing but you.

You are my lullaby, ruler of my dreams.
They unveil stories yet to come,
Only can I hope, premonitions.

You are the air I breathe,
The water I drink,
The flame that melts my frigid heart.

Each sunrise brings me a new hope,
That one day, I'll shatter the distance.
I claimed myself to be immune to love,
Yet you shattered my pride.

©​


----------



## muqtada123 (May 29, 2009)

awesome, would like to share more of your interest.


----------

